
There’s a Russian Air Force “doomsday plane” circling over Sochi - napolux
http://theaviationist.com/2014/02/07/tu-214sr-sochi/
======
joelrunyon
Linked explanation of a "doomsday plane" for those not in the know -
[http://theaviationist.com/2012/12/16/mayan-
apocalypse/](http://theaviationist.com/2012/12/16/mayan-apocalypse/)

